
Chrome for Mac: more usable than ever. - mgcreed
http://thenextweb.com/2009/08/08/chrome-mac-usable/
======
boundlessdreamz
It is actually less usable than it was two weeks ago. Sometime last week (or
the week before that) flash was enabled by default in chrome for mac though
the flash support was highly unstable. I don't mind flash being unusable but
since the plugin support is so premature it often crashes or starts utilizing
100% cpu

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Does it play nicely with clicktoflash?

<http://rentzsch.github.com/clicktoflash/>

------
Oompa
"Chrome for the Mac, or Chromium as its officially known" I thought Chromium
was the unstable constantly evolving version, while Chrome was packaged up
nicely and given to the end user?

Also, no 1Password support yet, however, once it gets that, I'm switching.

~~~
zeedotme
apologies, didn't explain myself clearly - corrected.

------
simanyay
There is also a dev-channel. Your installation is on the edge and with
automatic updates so you don't have to manually check for nightly builds.

Link: <http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel>

------
christofd
yeah, nearly fried my apple laptop, watching cnn video - i noticed: 95 degrees
celsius

~~~
christofd
Why the hell would somebody vote me down for an observation maybe saving other
people from possibly several thousand dollars damage to their computing
equipment???

~~~
christofd
Alright, I'm calling this out: I want to know the reason for the down-vote.
STEP UP!

If it's some technical reason that I've ignored, good for you. If it's passive
aggressive behavior then not so good.

~~~
GHFigs
These comments added nothing of value to the discussion. Asking why people
voted a certain way is foolish at the very least because those whose voting so
vexed you will have already moved on. The very people you demand answers from
did not even hear the question. Everyone else is just annoyed.

The truth is that voting never makes much sense. In aggregate, people vote
based on agreement or disagreement whether they "should" or not, and
complaining about it is not going to change that. A post with a score of 50
could represent an intriguing and nuanced exploration of a topic just as
easily as it could represent a strongly-worded yet vapid and utterly one-sided
opinion. All that voting really tells you is that at least 49 people found it
something about it emotionally moving enough to click a button before closing
the tab.

~~~
christofd
I do re-check threads I've commented/ voted on. I assume others do as well and
want to be held accountable: this is HN! I have no interest in spending time
on here if this turns out to be another noisy channel.

I assumed some Google fan-boys voted me down initially, which angered me,
nearly frying my development machine on a flash video (Chrome beta runs at
100% CPU with certain plugins).

------
sketerpot
Does it have Adblock and Greasemonkey? If it does, I'll switch right on over
to it. Until then, I'll just wish it luck.

------
rms
Loving Chrome, and anxiously awaiting for when I can boot it.

